# Horus facebook update



## Angel of Blood

*Primarch facebook updates*

Amused myself photoshopping this around earlier, dunno if this counts as art or sketches tho lol. will keep adding to this as i make more


----------



## NoiseMarine

That's awesome...


----------



## Ultra111

HAH!
That's awesome!

+rep for amusing me :victory:


----------



## bobss

We need Isstvan V, the Dropsite Massacre and Fulgrim's Daemonification!


----------



## Doelago

Really, srsly, you should make more of those man!


----------



## Angel of Blood

One for istvaan up


----------



## Varakir

Epic mate, the istvaan one is killer :laugh:

I've been working on a full page shop for the dark angels for a few weeks now, but to be honest yours is simpler and a lot funnier +rep


----------



## Ultra111

Keep 'em coming mate!

:grin:


----------



## Captain Galus

Straight awesome bro! Make more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cain the betrayer

i lol'd at this rep+ keep it coming


----------



## Tolisk

Moar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Omg, that shit was funny. You should make some more. Cheers man


----------



## ckcrawford

"I don't get it"- lol, love that


----------



## dougan_2

OMG they are sooo funny, please make more!


----------



## cragnes417

I like it make more


----------



## Deus Mortis

I reckon you should make one that is: "Horus's relationship with the Emperor went from "In a relationship" to "it's complicated" "Angron, Fulgrim and Night Haunter like this"

But, you are the expert. Have some rep for much amusement!


----------



## gwmaniac

"lol dude be quiet" hahahahaha


----------



## cain the betrayer

are you going to do more because the first ones where great?


----------



## Serpion5

Ferrus ya clueless bastard! :laugh:

Have some rep, this is great! Do more please?


----------



## Varakir

Here is part of my aforementioned attempt:


----------



## cain the betrayer

your tread has just been hijacked


----------



## traitor_dice

lol, awesome work.

also, we now know the bombing of istvaan happened on september 26th lol.


----------



## Some Call Me... TIM

Are you going to make more of these? These are pretty funny.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Reet, necromancy ON! Gonna make some more of these over this week when I get some spare time. Bit more on Istvaan V and whatever else I can think of. Shout out any requests you want a humorous spin on.


----------



## Vaz

I can imagine something to do with James Swallow telling the BA's story coming from you.

"Azk; lets kill everything"
"Ral; whoa there, slow down, we're not all bad, we're still to protect the primarch!"
"Sang; My pretties"
"Daemons; come to papa khorne, that's right"
"Swallow; BRB guys, gonna write a story"
"ALL; NO SWALLOW NO"


----------

